# Pelican case



## 7enderbender (Jan 24, 2012)

So this is going to sound really stupid, but what the heck. I finally decided to get myself a Pelican 1510 case for a) air travel and b) events where I want to be able to lock the case

I understand that that for both a and b there is no replacement for insurance (still working to find something in that department...) but still. Plus: the thing is just cool. Must be the same kind of fascination that some women have with handbags and shoes (nothing wrong with the latter in my book). Even though it's just a stupid black plastic box I must say it's really well designed. Seems worth the money so far.

Here's the weird question: the thing came with a little order form for the name tag under the handle. Are any Pelican owners here using this kind of thing? And what do you put on there? XYZ photography, please steal this case? Probably not such a good idea. Should I put my name and phone number on? Is that always a good idea? Or even the address vs. just the town? Or just leave it and put on a name tag when traveling and call it a day?

I was thinking Name, Town, State, phone number - and I can always cover it or take it out where it may for whatever reason be a problem. Thoughts? Come on - there have been weirder questions...


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

Great buy on the Pelican, very cool indeed. I recently ordered the Pelican Storm iM2500 for an upcoming trip overseas. Chose the iM2500 because that's the one neuro has 

I wouldn't put too much personal information on the tag, I would have the same concerns you've stated. Name and address only when traveling since there's always a small (i.e. tiny) chance if you lost it the finder would get it back to you ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

The engraved tag should read:

*Property of Canon, Inc. 
Contains new prototype dSLR
DO NOT OPEN*

Happy travels!



Personally, I didn't bother. I have seen other black Peli cases while traveling, so some sort of tag would be a good idea. I got yellow cases, and other than mine, I've never seen a yellow one on a plane. Might be because there's no yellow 1510 - I have the equivalent Storm im2500. 

I do get your handbag analogy - I clearly remember the camera bag/case purchase that put me ahead of my wife's purse count. However, ambitious and competitive as I may be, I have no hope of outnumbering her shoes...


----------



## PaperTiger (Jan 24, 2012)

One thing I've honestly considered to mitigate theft is putting:

*BIOHAZARD
Human Medical Waste
Do Not Open*

I can't see it being really worthwhile to order the tag... I'd sooner place hard to remove stickers on your bodies. Or just get the insurance (which we have, and I highly recommend) and not even worry about it.

I love these cases though. I'd always used them as a surveyor (a lot of manufacturers use them as official cases). I've got one for my laptop as well. It's nice to not worry AT ALL about my computer wherever I am. I'm a touring musician as well and I'll literally pack it with the rest of the equipment in the van and not even think twice.


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The engraved tag should read:
> 
> *Property of Canon, Inc.
> Contains new prototype dSLR
> ...



Crud... didn't even think about getting yellow!


----------



## nebugeater (Jan 25, 2012)

I would not put a name or ID what is inside on the outside. I have nothing ID'ing content on the outside of either of mine. One thing I always have though is name and contact info on the inside. On the rare chance that it is misplaced or whatever and someone honest gets their hands on it I want them to be able to track me down. Probably stating the obvious on keeping ID on the inside but just in case.....


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> The engraved tag should read:
> 
> *Property of Canon, Inc.
> Contains new prototype dSLR
> ...




;D

Yep, yellow would be great. I have a small one for my microscope spare parts - which I believe is another general interest we share - only mine is not professional even though I originally have a clinical background.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 25, 2012)

I have that case and love it. Since its going as carry on with me no need for special tags/id. Just the tags all my other luggage has.


----------



## Meh (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone ever have any issues about a carry on pelican being over the carry on weight limit? I mean, have you ever been asked at check in to have it weighed, been a bit over, and gotten grief or been forced to check it for that reason?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2012)

@Meh - I haven't, even in the EU and especially Asia where the carry on limits are low (5 kg for domestic flights in Asia). Just don't grunt and strain as you lift it onto the X-ray scanner belt...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 25, 2012)

PaperTiger said:


> One thing I've honestly considered to mitigate theft is putting:
> 
> *BIOHAZARD
> Human Medical Waste
> ...



You must love the TSA ... and feel of latex gloves in the morning


----------



## bvukich (Jan 25, 2012)

I've also got the 1510, and it's great. Originally all it had was just a tag with my last name. Then one of my kids decided to decorate it for me with a sticker, so I stuck a few more on it. It's not crazy yet, but as I find stickers I like I'll continue to adorn it.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 25, 2012)

bvukich said:


> I've also got the 1510, and it's great. Originally all it had was just a tag with my last name. Then one of my kids decided to decorate it for me with a sticker, so I stuck a few more on it. It's not crazy yet, but as I find stickers I like I'll continue to adorn it.




Absolutely love the libertarian sticker!


----------



## bvukich (Jan 25, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > I've also got the 1510, and it's great. Originally all it had was just a tag with my last name. Then one of my kids decided to decorate it for me with a sticker, so I stuck a few more on it. It's not crazy yet, but as I find stickers I like I'll continue to adorn it.
> ...



Thank you sir, I'm quite fond of it myself.


----------



## Meh (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> @Meh - I haven't, even in the EU and especially Asia where the carry on limits are low (5 kg for domestic flights in Asia). Just don't grunt and strain as you lift it onto the X-ray scanner belt...



Thanks, good idea. I'll try to be as nonchalant as possible.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2012)

Meh said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > @Meh - I haven't, even in the EU and especially Asia where the carry on limits are low (5 kg for domestic flights in Asia). Just don't grunt and strain as you lift it onto the X-ray scanner belt...
> ...



FWIW, my loaded im2500 was about 15 kg (33 lbs).


----------



## clintingo (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey I like that you stuck stickers on your case! Great way to personalize it! I put a 311 sticker on my bosses canon 7d... he didn't think it looked as nice as I did. 
__________________________________________________________
http://www.habbycam.com


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 25, 2012)

Meh said:


> Anyone ever have any issues about a carry on pelican being over the carry on weight limit? I mean, have you ever been asked at check in to have it weighed, been a bit over, and gotten grief or been forced to check it for that reason?



I've had it weighed (at check-in) and rescanned a few times (amsterdam), but haven't had problems... most problems are flight attendants who give it a second look and ask if i wish to check it or put it in a closet, etc... But I decline and they dont bother me...


----------



## PaperTiger (Jan 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> PaperTiger said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I've honestly considered to mitigate theft is putting:
> ...



To be fair, that's meant for my band's tour van. There's currently a radioactive material sticker on it that I got from soil testing equipment. 

It may not go over as well in an airport.


----------

